# Petroleum Engineering Handbook



## الشخيبي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

إليكم إخوتي كتاب:
Petroleum Engineering Handbook (All 7 Volumes) By Larry W. Lake. 

Publisher: Society of Petroleum Engineers.

Complete reference book in the field of Petroleum Engineering


1."General Engineering". Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol. 1



Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?zyywnzzmnlm



2."Drilling Engineering". Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol. 2



Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?nmgmq3mmgfy



3."Facilities and Construction Engineering". Petroleum Engineering Handbook vol. 3





Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?5yzfx2xnlwm



4."Production Operations Engineering". Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol. 4





Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?z5nmzndz2mo



5."Reservoir Engineering and Petrophysics". Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol. 5





Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?dbe3mnwzwly



6."Emerging and Peripheral Technologies". Petroleum Engineering Handbook Vol. 6





Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?b0ymzmto21y



7."Indexes and Standards". Petroleum Engineering Handbook vol. 7





Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?rnoe0zdf1zd*


----------

